# Picked up a Craigslist Slicer



## baboy (Aug 14, 2019)

Found this baby on craigslist for $190. I cleaned it up and painted the casting a gloss black. I believe it is from the 40's or 50's and has all the original parts as far as I can tell. The gears look great and the motor runs quiet, now I need something to slice. I have a presto 10" slicer but that does not cut across a full belly when making bacon so I needed to trim it too much. This one should do a better job with bellies and boneless hams.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 14, 2019)

Time spent, value received.


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 15, 2019)

I too have an old Globe slicer. Works great BUT it take 2 men and a boy just to move it.


----------



## Braz (Aug 15, 2019)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice! Good catch!


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 15, 2019)

Wow!!! That is a nice find!!!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice slicer ...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you did not use a self etching primer on the bare aluminum, the paint will bubble and flake off...
Aluminum has a "self healing" characteristic that it immediately "rusts" to an aluminum oxide coat to prevent further oxidation...  Paint will not long term stick to the coating...
 Self Etching Primers 

....


----------



## baboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Dave, 

thanks for the information, the slicer is cast iron and had been previously painted so it should be ok. I will keep this in mind because I also have an older buffalo chopper that has an aluminum base and housing.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice pick up!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2019)

Cast iron ??  Can you pick it up ??


----------



## baboy (Aug 28, 2019)

it is very heavy,

this is a picture of one on ebay with what I believe to be original color

https://www.ebay.com/itm/183767271699


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool....   Looks like there is some baked enamel on it also...   Is that what I'm seeing ??


----------

